# Kansas City Area



## maconbacon (Mar 20, 2017)

Leaving good ol' GA this Summer and moving to Kansas City. Wondering if anyone has any knowledge on the hunting out there in terms of gear (boat? Utv?) I'll need, clubs/leases, public land, etc. 

I know the Missouri is hunted and there's ample other opportunity for geese and greenheads around but I don't know much more than those general ideas and am hoping someone might have some insight to further my knowledge. Thanks!


----------



## gsfowler (Mar 20, 2017)

I've hunted south of there in MO for several years.  The hunting can be awesome with the right weather.  There have been days when our pit got a 6 man limit of all green and pintails.  Schell-Osage has some walk in opportunity but you may want to look into joining a club if you are serious.  Snow goose hunts are awesome too and those usually just require a farmers permission and someone with all of the equipment.  You can also do field hunts for honkers and ducks the same way.  There is so much land out there.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Mar 20, 2017)

If you find some farms with birds dry feeding, have trailer full of decoys and blinds ready to travel.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 29, 2017)

Go west young man. I lived in Manhattan Kansas for five years. Killed allot of ducks on public land.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuttle_Creek_Lake


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

www.naturalkansas.org/cheyenne.htm


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

https://fortriley.isportsman.net/


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

I know this is Kansas but all you need to do is get on I 70 and head west. You are going to the honey hole. Plenty of ducks and deer and pheasant


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

And if you want to hunt Yotes they got plenty.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milford_Lake


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

http://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/When-to-Hunt/Migratory-Birds


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2017)

Good Luck!


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm envious. Job swap? Both Missouri and Kansas have ample hunting opportunities. You'll never want to hunt here again.

I was stationed at Whiteman AFB from 87-91. Love my wife who I met here but I wish I had stayed in Missouri.


----------



## maconbacon (Apr 11, 2017)

Killer- thanks for the links. Much appreciated. Got your PM, I'll give you a call when I head up that way. 

Ihunt- starting my medical residency up there so I will be pretty busy. Nonetheless I'm pretty excited to have ample hunting opportunity out the back door. Definitely want to focus on the waterfowl but sounds like there's plentiful upland game around as well.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 12, 2017)

Its been allot of years but some spots never change. I killed ducks when we had snow on the ground and everything was frozen except the very center of the lake with a blue tarp laid out on the snow and decoys laid out on the tarp. You and your dog will have allot of great times.


----------



## ji0187 (Jun 9, 2017)

I hunt Kansas every year. Plenty of great public opportunities. Also, there are lots of farmers that will let you walk on if you go ask. Good luck


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 9, 2017)

ji0187 said:


> I hunt Kansas every year. Plenty of great public opportunities. Also, there are lots of farmers that will let you walk on if you go ask. Good luck


Where in Kansas do you hunt?


----------



## ji0187 (Jun 9, 2017)

Northeast area, mostly Nemaha, Pottawatomie and Doniphan counties.


----------



## maconbacon (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks. 

Gettin getting real now, moving up there next week. And only 3 months till early teal


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 14, 2017)

maconbacon said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Gettin getting real now, moving up there next week. And only 3 months till early teal



You will kill allot of ducks but wood ducks will be rare.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 14, 2017)

Do you hunt out of a boat? Chipping ice to put a drain plug in when every thing is froze up aint no fun. Also make sure you drain your motor well.


----------



## maconbacon (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah not many woodies but I know there are a few places in MO that get them. It's ok, I've still got plenty in the freezer. 

No boat, sold it before moving from GA and picked up a side by side to get into fields and some of the wetlands around. Should be fun!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 17, 2017)

I lived in Manhattan for 3 years when I was stationed at Fort Riley back in the early seventies.  Some of the locals had never seen a wood duck. I killed some when I was on leave in Mississippi and I put them in a ice chest and took them back to my land lord who was a big duck hunter and had lived in Kansas. He had never seen one except in a book. He actually had a drake mounted for his hunting and fishing shop.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 17, 2017)

maconbacon said:


> Yeah not many woodies but I know there are a few places in MO that get them. It's ok, I've still got plenty in the freezer.
> 
> No boat, sold it before moving from GA and picked up a side by side to get into fields and some of the wetlands around. Should be fun!



I dont know how it is  nowadays but back when I lived there if you had a couple of dozen mallard decoys and a pair of chest waders you were a big duck hunter. I  had a home made plywood jon boat that got me to the deep water and with no dog I used a fishing rod to get my ducks.


----------

